# Latest MAC Haul!



## ElvenEyes (Jul 12, 2011)

Lately I've been bad and not put my hauls up.  Most has been a few things from Chanel, Sephora and drugstore.  But here is my latest MAC haul.  Goodies from the Semi Precious Collection and a few other things I picked up, plus a little quad I made up for Summer Sunset eyes look. Bright, pretty and mixed with colourful liners nice for now into the fall. The colours remind me of mums!  (the flower, not my mother!  lol)  The bottles are mini Fix+ and I have another one in my purse. I love them so much, especially in this heat (100F today). 

  	And here they are:


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice!  I love the quad!  What eyeshadows are in there?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 12, 2011)

SweetJoy said:


> Nice!  I love the quad!  What eyeshadows are in there?



 	I picked out:
  	Goldenrod, Orange, Sushi Flower and Creme de Violet. I had been goofing around with some of the colours I already had, but had no orange, so when I went in and swatched a few, this grouping came out nicely on my skin!


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 12, 2011)

I always organize my shadows by colour, I never think to group them together by looks.  And I LOVE those colours.  I think I might have to borrow that idea.  I shall call it my ElvenEyes quad.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 12, 2011)

SweetJoy said:


> I always organize my shadows by colour, I never think to group them together by looks.  And I LOVE those colours.  I think I might have to borrow that idea.  I shall call it my ElvenEyes quad.



 	Cool!  It is pretty with UD 24/7 purple liner on the top lash line and purple with blue on the bottom.  Oddly wearable and very flattering!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 12, 2011)

the quad looks so cute! i love it!! and *drools* at the SP items! i hve not really finish hauling SP yet so I will wait a few weeks bfore I post my SP haul.

  	is that mac's tinted lip conditioner in the pot? how are they? i just tried the lip conditioner in a tube form, and i love it! was thinking of getting a tinted one in pot form..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 12, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> the quad looks so cute! i love it!! and *drools* at the SP items! i hve not really finish hauling SP yet so I will wait a few weeks bfore I post my SP haul.
> 
> is that mac's tinted lip conditioner in the pot? how are they? i just tried the lip conditioner in a tube form, and i love it! was thinking of getting a tinted one in pot form..



 	Thank you!  I am considering more of the e/s's from the Semi Precious too, so not positive if I am done hauling from them, but I also have my eye on other things and I can't have it all, unfortunately!!  Yes, that is Petting Pink tinted lip conditioner by MAC. I love them and use them a lot.  They are a nice blush colour on the lips and keep them smooth, so I am a big fan of them!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 12, 2011)

Debi--of course it's* Pink *lip conditioner, I would expect no other from you

  	Great haul you have there. You must tell us all the product names. Looks like you got Warmth of Coral blush if I'm seeing that correctly. I bought that also and really like it. I like it on it's own and layered with a pink also.


----------



## emarie (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow I love the quad! Those colors look so good together!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 13, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--of course it's* Pink *lip conditioner, I would expect no other from you
> 
> Great haul you have there. You must tell us all the product names. Looks like you got Warmth of Coral blush if I'm seeing that correctly. I bought that also and really like it. I like it on it's own and layered with a pink also.


	Yes, Warmth of Coral, 2 of the Feeling Flush, Pressed Amber
  	The MSF's I got every one except the Goldstone which I think will be too dark on my fair skin and maybe repetitive of Gold Deposit (or whatever that other one is called!!)
  	The lipstick is Gem of Roses. I swatched a few others but didn't care for them. I have enough products to last me a lifetime and then some!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 13, 2011)

emarie said:


> Wow I love the quad! Those colors look so good together!


  	Thank you!  I am running a bit of a fever today, but when feeling better will do a look and post it up here. I look forward to playing with these colours and seeing how I look in orange e/s!!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 13, 2011)

Great haul! The bright shadows look great!
  	Is that one of the new split fiber eye brushes? How are they so far?


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 13, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you!  I am considering more of the e/s's from the Semi Precious too, so not positive if I am done hauling from them, but I also have my eye on other things and I can't have it all, unfortunately!!  Yes, that is Petting Pink tinted lip conditioner by MAC. I love them and use them a lot.  They are a nice blush colour on the lips and keep them smooth, so I am a big fan of them!


	hahah.. well post another pic if u buy more of the mes! i love seeing them all lined up together. is tt weird? haha.

  	alrights, im definitely gg to grab the tinted lip conditioner at the end of this month (im still recovering from mac's SP).


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree the quad is so pretty! and so are the MSFs


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 14, 2011)

that's an amazing haul! I wanted to get the msf's from this collection, but I need to just hold off on spending for a while


----------



## Romina1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Great haul! I can't wait to check SP in person on Monday that will be released here! I love the quad, totally Summer Sunset... so creative!


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 15, 2011)

Amazing haul!! What do you think of Crystal Pink MSF as a blush? I'm thinking of getting it, and we seem to have similar colouring


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 16, 2011)

gracie90 said:


> Amazing haul!! What do you think of Crystal Pink MSF as a blush? I'm thinking of getting it, and we seem to have similar colouring


	I haven't used it yet!  I am just breaking these babies out!  But I will probably use it with bronzer as a highlighter as I don't like over shimmery cheeks! 

  	In the meantime, my quad was put to use today.  ElvenEyes Summer Sunset Quad!  Love it, but my pencils need sharpening!  lol


----------

